# Paper Mache Pumpkins



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I've had too many projects going on at the same time, but I'm finally starting to wrap up a few of them. The trio of pumpkins are about 10" in diameter and the larger one is about 15" in diameter.



















There is a hole in the bottom of each to light them up. I've decided that if I do any more of them, the interior will be painted red and then wiped down in black - hoping for a "brainy" look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look great, Tot. I really like the facial expressions - kind of evil/jolly


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

these are excellent tot, very nice work!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice job! Who know being devilish could be so much fun!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those came out very nice! Great mache work! and just think of all the carving you'll save yourself over the years!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, I like them. One of these days I need to take a shot a making one of these.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

My mouth is watering. Which means I love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool love the faces very scary


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice job


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Man, I love those pumpkins! I had to check out your albums after seeing the pics you posted here and I'm impressed! That vortex tunnel looks bad ass! Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see your 2010 album


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful work. These are great!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are Awesome!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Sweet job on the Jack's, Tot!! I love the expressions on their faces, and the paint jobs rock!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Those are so great looking, everything works perfectly. What did you use as the armature for these? Whatever your technique it turned out very impressive.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice work. They look fantastic.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great looking mache! Nice!


----------



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

Great work on the texture and the facial expressions!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks very much everyone for all the kind words. It means a lot after I spent so much time on these.



STOLLOWEEN said:


> Those are so great looking, everything works perfectly. What did you use as the armature for these? Whatever your technique it turned out very impressive.


Wow, not sure what to say to this. I think any of us would consider this as high praise coming from you on one of our mache projects - thank you.

Armature? I suppose you mean my 16" and 20" summer clearance beach balls? I didn't quite inflate them all the way, used an approximate 5" cardboard disc on the top and bottom, covered it all in foil, and strip mached.
I then used paste mache to shape and texture.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

armature..yeah, I meant what did you cover with papier mache to get the shape...the beach balls worked great, those are really impressive...clean, colorful and great face designs...very cool, I like them a lot.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> armature..yeah, I meant what did you cover with papier mache to get the shape...the beach balls worked great, those are really impressive...clean, colorful and great face designs...very cool, I like them a lot.


The roundness was a problem at first - and by looking you can tell which ones I did first. Tee cardboard disks to flatten the top and bottom made a world of difference imo.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Lovely work! They will make great decorations!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice and creepy. awesome work!


----------

